# Coffee Compass small batch trial DSOL



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Had an email back from Richard that reads as follows:



> We do actually have some lovely Ethiopians in atm ( 8 different
> 
> consignments ). I am going to be doing a proper commercial roast with a
> 
> ...


So, boys and girls, I shall take 2Kg....Anyone else interested in coming in on this for up to 4Kg?

EDIT: *This offer is open to every member of CFUK and can roast more if more folks interested*


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will take a kilo. Tell Richard I will buy another kilo when its ready of something else!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

OK,

3Kg still up for grabs.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I'll take a kilo.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd be very happy to have 1 kg.

Can take it anytime when everyone is ready.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I'll try a kilo!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Done then. I'll let him know and then we can take it from there


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Roast will be on Monday

*Can do more if more folks interested*


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

It this open to none DSOL? If so I am up for 500g.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Open to *ALL* CFUK members


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Will take a Kilo if that possible noting this above your original limit although will understand if only myself makes it harder and prepared to drop out if this is the case









(Richard roasts a mean bean)

John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@froggystyle


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Happy to let grumpy handle this if he want's?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I am happy to hand off if that works better.... I am flying blind and initially thought it to be a very limited thing

remember..... This just started with me asking for a recommend based on the Nov '15 CC offering









@johnealey Have edited FP to show that Richard offered to roast more if we want it so the Kg is no issue.

Lets see where this stands on Sunday evening.... I don't want to step on toes.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@grumpydaddy

Sorry and apologies, my "@ ing" for Froggystyle was just to let him know in case he wanted to order any, not for any other reason, which I now realise may have been misconstrued (having previously run DSOL etc)

Please do carry on as without you this would not have occurred and none of would be able to benefit









John


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

No need John. I am old enough and ugly enough not to let such a thing bother me in any way, besides, having some knowledge to hand cannot be a bad thing


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

In that case I'd also like 1kg (I'll be ordering some more decaf at the same time).


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

So far I make it:

2Kg: grumpydaddy

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow

1Kg: ronsil

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Sounds interesting... a kg for me too please







Let us know how payment is to be done (straight to CC, or via someone on the forum). Cheers









2Kg: grumpydaddy

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow

1Kg: ronsil

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements

1kg: gcogger


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

I'll take 500g please


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm up for 500g. After having a sample mahogany roast decaf from Richard, I was looking to get a bit more dark roast. It was really nice so sounds promising. Re payment, do we contact Richard and pay direct?

2Kg: grumpydaddy

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow

1Kg: ronsil

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements

1kg: gcogger

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

im up for a bit of this, best i get a kilo as i'll probably waste most of the bag faffing about.

2Kg: grumpydaddy

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow

1Kg: ronsil

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements

1kg: gcogger

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys

1kg: DaveMak


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Have just emailed Richard to get his preferences on how best to proceed with this re: payments etc


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

grumpydaddy said:


> Have just emailed Richard to get his preferences on how best to proceed with this re: payments etc


I emailed him last night asking if I could pay direct (presuming they are shipping direct?)


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, I intimated that it would be far better to finish this off using his site..... maybe a separate page or something. Yes shipping is already agreed to be direct


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

2Kg: grumpydaddy

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow

1Kg: ronsil

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements

1kg: gcogger

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys

1kg: DaveMak

1kg: Spazbarista


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Got a reply:



> Hi Mike
> 
> Excellent , really pleased with the take up . We have had some commercial customers ordering also , so have a few roasts to do .
> 
> ...


The catch is that where I work I have no access to my emails so I'm not sure how to best ensure this info is best posted sooner than 5pm


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Excellent! I'll take 1kg too. Looking forward to hear when the website can take the orders.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Mike @grumpydaddy

If you want to pass on to Richard my email address that will send to you via PM, will make sure the details are posted on here as soon as received and can send PM's out to all listing their names above just prior to this to ensure they get a notification directly as well as on the thread itself if required (happy to be guided noting this not an ongoing offer)

John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Updated list:

2Kg: grumpydaddy

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow

1Kg: ronsil

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements

1kg: gcogger

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys

1kg: DaveMak

1kg: Spazbarista

1Kg: pessutojr


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Ha, I was hoping somebody would offer









Sounds like a plan John


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Changed mind... Sorry for the mess up.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll take a KG.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

2Kg: grumpydaddy

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow

1Kg: ronsil

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements

1kg: gcogger

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys

1kg: DaveMak

1kg: Spazbarista

1Kg: pessutojr

1Kg: Sean


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd like to try 500g please, if not to late


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Sure, in fact I suggest it might be OK to watch this thread and just order on the CC page when it becomes available.

I will keep this going until the morning in case it helps Richard plan.

2Kg: grumpydaddy

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow

1Kg: ronsil

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements

1kg: gcogger

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys

1kg: DaveMak

1kg: Spazbarista

1Kg: pessutojr

1Kg: Sean

.5Kg: Yes Row


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

grumpydaddy said:


> Sure, in fact I suggest it might be OK to watch this thread and just order on the CC page when it becomes available.
> 
> I will keep this going until the morning in case it helps Richard plan.
> 
> ...


 @grumpydaddy

Is this the coffee?

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/extra-dark-wild-ethiopian-highland-500g.html


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Not sure. Could be.

Best wait for notification anyway to get the CFUK offer price


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Dayks said:


> @grumpydaddy
> 
> Is this the coffee?
> 
> http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/extra-dark-wild-ethiopian-highland-500g.html


I don't think so - that one has been available for years.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Pm's sent to all expressing an interest with details to be posted here in at 12:30 for any other forum members wanting to join in noting this will only be available for a couple of days (it is a special darker roast after all







)

John


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Ordered 1kg, thanks


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Right folks as promised:

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/forum-coffeespecial.html

you will need to apply the forum discount code to get the price per 500g referred to at the start of the thread.

The above roast level is a "special" and as such a limited time offer that has been arranged by Mike (thanks @grumpydaddy ) and Richard ( thanks ) from Coffee Compass directly and as such currently a limited opportunity to try at a darker roast level than would ordinarily be available.

The postage rate is their very reasonable 1 price irrespective of volume so might be worth adding to your order some of Richards other lovely offerings (or for the home roasters add some greens as well as roasted to use a guide, I did







)

Enjoy and thanks again Mike and Richard

John


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

And another done (although I did mess up the order)

So, to try and show when all requests/reservations/whatever are done... then I think it can be opened up to all.

2Kg: grumpydaddy

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow

1Kg: ronsil

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements- ORDERED

1kg: gcogger- ORDERED

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys

1kg: DaveMak

1kg: Spazbarista

1Kg: pessutojr

1Kg: Sean

.5Kg: Yes Row


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

AndyDClements said:


> And another done (although I did mess up the order)
> 
> So, to try and show when all requests/reservations/whatever are done... then I think it can be opened up to all.


Thanks @grumpydaddy

2Kg: grumpydaddy

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow

1Kg: ronsil

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks - ORDERED

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements- ORDERED

1kg: gcogger- ORDERED

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys

1kg: DaveMak

1kg: Spazbarista

1Kg: pessutojr

1Kg: Sean

.5Kg: Yes Row


----------



## thebeancounter (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm in (0.5kg)- but pardon my ignorance - can I just buy direct on the link now?

Using the usual code?


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

thebeancounter said:


> I'm in (0.5kg)- but pardon my ignorance - can I just buy direct on the link now?
> 
> Using the usual code?


Yes, but click through on the banner if using code.


----------



## thebeancounter (Aug 26, 2016)

[WIKI][/WIKI]



Dayks said:


> Yes, but click through on the banner if using code.


Great will do - thank you for the pointer









Edit: 0.5kg just ordered!

Would be interested if anyone here is using a cafetiere.... would be good to know ratios, brew times etc!


----------



## johnnygee04 (Mar 16, 2015)

Used the link and added 500g to my order, thanks.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

2Kg: grumpydaddy

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow - Ordered

1Kg: ronsil

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks - ORDERED

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements- ORDERED

1kg: gcogger- ORDERED

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys

1kg: DaveMak

1kg: Spazbarista

1Kg: pessutojr

1Kg: Sean

.5Kg: Yes Row


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Ordered mine thanks!


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

2Kg: grumpydaddy

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow - Ordered

1Kg: ronsil

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks - ORDERED

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements- ORDERED

1kg: gcogger- ORDERED

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys

.5kg: DaveMak - ORDERED

1kg: Spazbarista

1Kg: pessutojr

1Kg: Sean

.5Kg: Yes Row


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

2Kg: grumpydaddy - ORDERED

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow - Ordered

1Kg: ronsil

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks - ORDERED

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements- ORDERED

1kg: gcogger- ORDERED

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys

.5kg: DaveMak - ORDERED

1kg: Spazbarista

1Kg: pessutojr

1Kg: Sean

.5Kg: Yes Row

Many thanks @johnealey for your efforts too


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

2Kg: grumpydaddy - ORDERED

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow - Ordered

1Kg: ronsil

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks - ORDERED

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements- ORDERED

1kg: gcogger- ORDERED

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys

.5kg: DaveMak - ORDERED

1kg: Spazbarista ORDERED

1Kg: pessutojr

1Kg: Sean

.5Kg: Yes Row

Thanks


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

2Kg: grumpydaddy - ORDERED

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow - Ordered

1Kg: ronsil

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks - ORDERED

1Kg: johnealey ORDERED (+ 1kg green)

1Kg: AndyDClements- ORDERED

1kg: gcogger- ORDERED

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys

.5kg: DaveMak - ORDERED

1kg: Spazbarista ORDERED

1Kg: pessutojr

1Kg: Sean

.5Kg: Yes Row

Thanks


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

2Kg: grumpydaddy - ORDERED

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow - Ordered

1Kg: ronsil - Ordered

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks - ORDERED

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements- ORDERED

1kg: gcogger- ORDERED

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys

.5kg: DaveMak - ORDERED

1kg: Spazbarista ORDERED

1Kg: pessutojr

1Kg: Sean

.5Kg: Yes Row

Many thanks for the effort.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

2Kg: grumpydaddy - ORDERED

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow - Ordered

1Kg: ronsil - Ordered

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks - ORDERED

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements- ORDERED

1kg: gcogger- ORDERED

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys - ORDERED

.5kg: DaveMak - ORDERED

1kg: Spazbarista ORDERED

1Kg: pessutojr

1Kg: Sean

.5Kg: Yes Row

Managed to order on a very dodgy/slow mobile internet connection at work (lack of signal..) was worried I wouldn't be able to order but finally managed it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

2Kg: grumpydaddy - ORDERED

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow - Ordered

1Kg: ronsil - Ordered

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks - ORDERED

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements- ORDERED

1kg: gcogger- ORDERED

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys - ORDERED

.5kg: DaveMak - ORDERED

1kg: Spazbarista ORDERED

1Kg: pessutojr - ORDERED

1Kg: Sean

.5Kg: Yes Row

Many thanks!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Well, although I had not planned it this way it looks like we are well on the way to getting what I hope is a coffee with similar characteristics to the roast Richard did for the Nov '15 DSOL.

That one has been the high point in my coffee tasting and enjoyment to date.

Here's hoping it meets your expectations too so lets all post our thoughts as we start to use it.

Because I ordered a fair bit I shall be testing something else too.....

I have access to a proper vacuum sealer so two bags of this will be vacuumed down, sealed, then frozen for a few weeks. One will just be vac'd and sealed then stored in the loft until I am ready for it.

Yeah I know I am not the best one to comment on taste differences for these but I do Intend to have my say anyway









Tell us how you like yours .... post up and don't be afraid to try extremes.... I seem to recall getting the grind waaaay too fine once before and getting 36 out in approaching 2 mins then being shocked by how sweet that was.

Enjoy folks.... If you do then we must do this again sometime


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

2Kg: grumpydaddy - ORDERED

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow - Ordered

1Kg: ronsil - Ordered

1Kg: Tewdric

.5Kg: Dayks - ORDERED

1Kg: johnealey

1Kg: AndyDClements- ORDERED

1kg: gcogger- ORDERED

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys - ORDERED

.5kg: DaveMak - ORDERED

1kg: Spazbarista ORDERED

1Kg: pessutojr - ORDERED

1Kg: Sean

.5Kg: Yes Row ORDERED


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

A quick tally up:

2Kg: grumpydaddy - ORDERED

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow - ORDERED

1Kg: ronsil - ORDERED

1Kg: Tewdric - ORDERED

.5Kg: Dayks - ORDERED

1Kg: johnealey ORDERED (+ 1kg green)

1Kg: AndyDClements- ORDERED

1kg: gcogger- ORDERED

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys - ORDERED

.5kg: DaveMak - ORDERED

1kg: Spazbarista ORDERED

1Kg: pessutojr - ORDERED

1Kg: Sean

.5Kg: Yes Row - ORDERED


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey guys, could anyone send me the code so I can order some as well please? Hope I haven't missed the boat yet.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Will do


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you @grumpydaddy Ordered 0.5kg just to compare notes as I never give darker roasts a chance


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

grumpydaddy said:


> Well, although I had not planned it this way it looks like we are well on the way to getting what I hope is a coffee with similar characteristics to the roast Richard did for the Nov '15 DSOL.
> 
> That one has been the high point in my coffee tasting and enjoyment to date.
> 
> ...


i had the idea of trying to get a few mates interested in coffee, trying to get everyone to chip in for bulk buying of beans to cut some costs, out of 7 guys 1 got a gaggia, 2 got pods and 4 continue to fund the tax avoiders so that idea went out the window.

so being new to this site and not really sure how you all do things here i was happy to find the DSOL thread and thought i'll have a bit of that thank you very much, then finding it was regulars with limited guest slots was a bit disappointing but understandable, but its not active atm so when this came along i had to get in.

so nice work to the guys who put the effort in sorting this as i know it can be a bit of a ballache to sort things like this out, but it seemed to go rather well (from the outside)


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Mine has just arrived, thank you to everyone who helped to set this up and to Richard at Coffee Compass.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

Mine arrived too. They don't mess about

Look forward to trying them at the weekend.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

*surfaces briefly*

Have added some of this to my usual order with them, looking forward to it...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just got in and found mine have been delivered as well. Not as dark as the sample mahogany roast decaf I had (they looked wet they were that shiny) but nicely done nonetheless. Opened them up and burried my nose in the bag... They smell divine!! Looking forward to tucking into these..


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

These got delivered during the week so now at 5 days since roast one bag into the grinder, and the others have been vacuum packed. 2 are in the freezer the third is in the fridge.

I figure that the packing stops moisture ingress but still allows gassing.

I shall get a better feel for how well this works over the coming weeks


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll just leave this here....










Dosing 16g (28g output) into a 6oz flat white. Really rich, dark and very moreish....

The little things like adding your name to the bag is a nice touch, and makes them feel a bit more special compared to the other bags filling my coffee cupboard.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry..

2Kg: grumpydaddy - ORDERED

1Kg: dfk41

1Kg: GCGlasgow - ORDERED

1Kg: ronsil - ORDERED

1Kg: Tewdric - ORDERED

.5Kg: Dayks - ORDERED

1Kg: johnealey ORDERED (+ 1kg green)

1Kg: AndyDClements- ORDERED

1kg: gcogger- ORDERED

.5Kg: abs

.5Kg: Rhys - ORDERED

.5kg: DaveMak - ORDERED

1kg: Spazbarista ORDERED

1Kg: pessutojr - ORDERED

1Kg: Sean - ORDERED

.5Kg: Yes Row - ORDERED

Not even sniffed it yet, haven't collected it from mothers. Still enjoying my inaugural Union Roasted order.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@Rhys have they been rested long enough?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

GCGlasgow said:


> @Rhys have they been rested long enough?


I'm trying them at different stages to see how much they need and what difference resting makes. Made an espresso just after receiving them and it was vile (mainly to see what grind setting I needed)

So far have made 3 flat whites, one 16g input and two with 15g each. My partner said hers tasted a bit woody (I said that's because it's a mahogany roast - she took it in.. wet sponge etc..







). Probably still a little soon but quite nice, smells lovely though.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm gonna wait another couple of days.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I quite like them - made two flat whites this morning and drank them both


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

I've managed to make my best espresso to date using these. Not particularly good at picking flavors out but I wanna say beetroot but I'm pretty sure it's not. Made a nice Americano anyways. I'm needing to grind these finer than I have with any beans.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DaveMak said:


> I've managed to make my best espresso to date using these. Not particularly good at picking flavors out but I wanna say beetroot but I'm pretty sure it's not. Made a nice Americano anyways. I'm needing to grind these finer than I have with any beans.


They do have an earthy flavour to them, which is lovely as a flat white.

I started using them two days post roast, and I had to grind coarser than the one I was using before. 5 days later, I am going towards finer again.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi I am intrigued to try this . Would anyone consider selling me 100g of their lot to make some brews with ?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

PM me your address again Martin & I'll put a few in the post for you.

Don't think they're your style but we'll see:act-up:


----------



## thebeancounter (Aug 26, 2016)

At a risk of the pitchforks coming out I'm personally not a fan.... Its definitely more my palette that the beans as I am very hit and miss with darker roast beans. I struggle to isolate the flavour but its not almost too "flat" in flavour profile with just one flavour dominating in the cup.

As a result would anyone like around 350g - 400g?

I've only made a couple of brews so far and with another 500g of a different bean on the way I can see these beans getting wasted which I hate to see!!

Drop me a PM if anyone is interested


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I am enjoying these Beans. Make a great breakfast drink. Fairly dark roasted but a quite delicate flavour, almost like a lighter roasted Monsooned Malabar.

IMO They do need longer rest maybe best after another 10 days or so.

On the Oracle with built in Sage grinder:

22.5 grms in 46 grms out in 38 secs with grind set to 12.5. Temp set to 92C. 12 secs pre-infusion. Light tamp set at 4 secs.

On the Oracle with EK43:

18 grms in 35 grms out in 46 secs. EK set to 5.1 on the Irish dial. Light tamp. 10 secs pre infusion. Temp slightly upped to 93C

The slower extraction using the EK produces a noticably fuller flavour.

As always with this Roaster a well crafted roast.

I would buy these again.

Long live DSOL!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Think I'll try these again tomorrow as my partner said she didn't fancy a flatty with these today (said they were 'woody' last time..)


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Reckon it'll be the weekend before I work through the whats already open before I get to these, so Im quite pleased to see that Ron reckons they need a long rest.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I've been trying at least two or three cups a day since Sunday and playing with the grind a bit. They are certainly improving with age.

Still quite Aero like in the cup after a few minutes.

Are they my favourites? No, at least not yet, but enjoyable nonetheless with a pleasant aftertaste. I prefer the taste when cooler.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Tried them today, 2nd cup a bit better but think they might improve with a few more days rest.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Emptied the La Pavoni twice today.. Both the builder doing our floor and the sparky had booked coffees for their breaktime.. then again in the afternoon. Of course I had to have one as well, and make my other half one also. They remarked how nice they were and looked forward to tomorrow.. Disappointed them as I'm back at work.. "Oh no, can't you come back at 10 o'clock and make us coffee?"







It'll have to be instant I'm afraid


----------



## thebeancounter (Aug 26, 2016)

ok having yet another cup today and this has VASTLY improved... much more palettable, not as...distinctively dark or bitter or flat in terms of flaours I get from the taste.

I struggle to articulate all the flavours but each sip gives me more than one flavour profile, which I feel initially I didn't get.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Last couple of days these have produced a nice dark chocolatey coffee, feel as though they are now properly rested. Been on light roasts for the last couple of months so took a bit of getting used to a dark roast again.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Locked and loaded today. Very easy extraction with gorgeous gloopy treacly espresso appearing through the bottom of the portafilter, resulting in a heavenly looking tiger stripe shot in the bottom of the cup.

As as espresso it's a ballsy full bodied and very coffee-like taste with very pleasant nutty chocolate dark complexity.

Like a bear hug from Santa, it's sublime in milk; sweet and just lovely comfort coffee - utterly unpretentious, not overpowering, just perfectly present and correct.

It's the plain chocolate hobnob of the coffee world.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For those that are drinking this and coming back with chocolate notes, would you say it's any different than the other chocolate type coffees you have had from Coffee Compass or elsewhere . I have some of this to try and am intrigued as chocolate isn't a note that i would associate with ethiopian coffee per se.

As i will be draining it black i also wonder is anyone else ( as espresso and or long back ) . Lastly I saw reports that Richard had said it felt the roast level had not lead to its the bean losing some if its complexity, so was wondering if anyone is getting anything other than chocolate from it ?

Cheers in advance


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

There is certainly a dark chocolate note. There is also a hint of burnt toast and ash, but not an unpleasant one. There's a hint of earthy farmyard compostiness about it. If you really close your eyes and stretch things you can identify a hint of pomegranate and, to a lesser extent, strawberry, orange and blueberry, but it's not a fruity coffee by any stretch of the imagination. To quote Spaz's famous review of Hill and Valley, it tastes like ****ing coffee!


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

How is everyone getting on with this one? I've only been having as espresso or in a flat white and I must say it tastes very different to anything else I have tried. As previous posters have found there is quite a bit of earthiness and compostiness coming through. I have found those flavours a bit overpowering even in milk. With 18g in pulling under 32g out has definitely produced under-extracted shots. Aiming more for 38g out now although I don't think I have quite got there yet. Personally, I think Ethiopian beans favour a lighter roast, but definitely interesting to see the effect of roast level on bean flavour. Glad I tried them out though, still have about 150g left.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

christos_geo said:


> How is everyone getting on with this one? I've only been having as espresso or in a flat white and I must say it tastes very different to anything else I have tried. As previous posters have found there is quite a bit of earthiness and compostiness coming through. I have found those flavours a bit overpowering even in milk. With 18g in pulling under 32g out has definitely produced under-extracted shots. Aiming more for 38g out now although I don't think I have quite got there yet. Personally, I think Ethiopian beans favour a lighter roast, but definitely interesting to see the effect of roast level on bean flavour. Glad I tried them out though, still have about 150g left.


Yeah not sure this one is for me, slackened off my grind too much for these and ran far too fast for my first shots, had a couple that weren't bad just not great at 1:3, decided to go for a 1:1 and it was pretty much undrinkable, going to have to go back up and experiment to see if I can enjoy this bean.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Just come to the end of the kilo ordered roasted and was interesting to see how different these were compared to the lighter roast levels normally seen for these. Coffee flavoured of course with Dark chocolate tones, a hint of smokey cherries and biscuits. Really shone as a flat white for us, the sweetness of the milk adding a malted milk biscuit element.

Very rarely buy any roasted these days as roast lots myself (did buy a kilo of greens to try a different profile on), enjoyed them and they certainly benefited from the extra resting time (opened Sunday), would definitely buy these again as they certainly hit the DSOL remit nicely.

For reference was pulling these at 17.3g in an 18g VST for 30g output with about 3 seconds pre infusion and 32 seconds total time on the L2 for a gloopy dose of darkness.

John


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Liked it....but Ill be going back to my staple Jampit Hit


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Tewdric said:


> There is certainly a dark chocolate note. There is also a hint of burnt toast and ash, but not an unpleasant one. There's a hint of earthy farmyard compostiness about it. If you really close your eyes and stretch things you can identify a hint of pomegranate and, to a lesser extent, strawberry, orange and blueberry, but it's not a fruity coffee


Oooh lardy dar. Get her!

No more Hill& Valley for you. Its not a coffee for your sort.


----------

